# RCI just Cancelled my Grand Mayan NV trip next week!!!



## wheaties (Jan 25, 2006)

Just got a call from the RCI rep who told me the Grand Mayan just canceled our scheduled vacation for February 4th and are now putting us in the Mayan Palace next door -- of course a smaller 2 BD unit and now no access to the Grand Mayan amenities.  How can they do this??? I am FLAMING!  We've had this planned for 18 months and are taking two couples who I have touted timesharing to this entire time.  Any recourse?  Of course we all have Non-Ref airfare, so we're going.  I am LIVID!!!


----------



## Spence (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't understand how they do that.  I would think that they should at least credit you with your deposit back and return the exchange fee.


----------



## wheaties (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, they did offer us our week back and will credit us with our fee, but when you've hyped up this place for 18 months now to non-timeshare people and talked about the lazy river and shown them pictures of the pool, etc., it's a little hard to stomach!


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow.. what a bummer.

I would talk with an RCI supervisor. They must have some pull with the resort. You should at least get the Mayan Palace oceanview room AND your deposit back. Also, RCI should be able to negotiate use of the Grand Mayan facilities. 

The other bummer is.. you won't be able to go back for another 4 years. 

This seems to be happening with RCI quite a bit lately.
How do they get away with notifying you a week before? 

If a hotel did this to you with confirmed reservations.. they would typically bend over backwards until you are happy. Seems like RCI has no repsonsibility and they make it pretty clear in thier terms.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmmm.  Maybe RCI found they could make more money renting it to a non-member.  Did you check all of the RCI rental sites to see if it was being offered for rent?


----------



## grest (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with Dave...I would definitely insist on at least having the GM amenities available to all of you.  What a disappointment!
Connie


----------



## iiderman (Jan 26, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> Just got a call from the RCI rep who told me the Grand Mayan just canceled our scheduled vacation for February 4th and are now putting us in the Mayan Palace next door -- of course a smaller 2 BD unit and now no access to the Grand Mayan amenities.  How can they do this??? I am FLAMING!  We've had this planned for 18 months and are taking two couples who I have touted timesharing to this entire time.  Any recourse?  Of course we all have Non-Ref airfare, so we're going.  I am LIVID!!!




Wheaties.. Did they give you a reason WHY they did this????


----------



## Monica (Jan 26, 2006)

*Did the...*

1-in-4 rule apply?  Had you gone to another GM in the past 4 years through RCI?  If so, that could be the reason why.  Even if it wasn't at the NV location, the 1-in-4 is collectively for GM, not just location with RCI.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is what RCI online says for GRand Mayan Riviera Mayan


Additional Information:
Hotel units occupancy: Max 2/Priv 2 have 1king size bed, 1 pull out sofa bed, bath- room, jacuzzi and terrace. 1BR units occu-pancy: Max 5/Priv 4 have 1 king size bed, 2 pull out sofa beds, bath, kitchenette with microwave oven, terrace and private pool. 2BR units occupancy: Max 8/Priv 6 have 2 king size beds, 3 pull out sofa beds, 2 baths, terrace with private pool, kitchenette with microwave oven and jacuzzi. All units have air-conditioning, television and telephone. Check-in 5:00 PM; Check-out 10:00 AM. Unitlocation will be assigned at check-in. There is an extra fee for tennis, golf, internet and valet parking. No pets are allowed. For more information visit: www.mayanresorts.com All visitors staying in a hotel in the State of Quintana Roo must pay a 2% lodging tax at check-out. Due to the nature of this offer this pro- perty allows only one single week stay perguest. Additional weeks booked will be cancelled and refunded. 

Urgent Information:
ONLY 2 CONFS ALLOWED PER MBR ACCOUNT 2ND TRAVEL PARTY MUST HAVE A GUEST CERTIFICATE. ** NO EXCEPTIONS **  ESTABLISHED GUIDELINES FOR PASSPORT USE IS CHANGING, PLEASE VISIT HTTP://TRAVEL.STATE.GOV/PASSPORT FOR MORE INFO "CERTAIN ADJACENT ADDITIONAL UNITS AND AREAS ARE CURRENTLY BEING DEVELOPED"BEACH IS NOT SUITABLE FOR SWIMMING A NEARBY BEACH IS AVAILABLE AT 5 MIN.WALKING DISTANCE FOR A PERFECT SWIN.**RST.WILL NOT ACCEPT CLOSE DATE CONF.LESS THAN 48 HRS (2 DAYS) PRIOR TO CHECK IN DATE.** RESORT ENFORCES 1/4 RULE, MULTIPLE CONFIRMATIONS NOT ALLOWED***FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CHECK TO HELP YOU FURTHER SECTION***********IMPORTANT INFORMATION DUE TO WILMA HURRICANE********2 RESTAURANTS, SPA, GYM, AVL , PLAYA DEL CARMEN IS 20 MINS AAWAY MOST OF THE STABLISHMENTS ARE OPEN. 


RCI and Mayan Palace resorts Need to get there information straight and then published so RCI Reps and members know what the rules are.
Members are getting there weeks cancelled after many months because of wrong information provided by RCI reps and information posted online.
Madge has said in the past that 1 in 4 At the Grand Mayan means you can't visit any Grand Mayan resort location more than 1 year in 4  but that is not what RCI online shows.
The above lisitng says you are allowed 2 CONFS per member account but the second must have a Guest Certificate.
Then it goes onto Say you can only stay 1 week and multiple confirmations will be cancelled.


----------



## wheaties (Jan 26, 2006)

No, we have never stayed in a Mayan Palace resort before or any other Mexican resort other than the Royal Caribbean a few years ago.  It has nothing to do with 1 in 4.  The RCI rep told me that they Grand Mayan "banked more weeks than it had available" and therefore I'm being downgraded.  She said I was one of many who was having their GM confirmation canceled and put in the Mayan Palace.  I can't believe RCI lets them get away with this!


----------



## Walt (Jan 26, 2006)

*I had 2 weeks cancelled in the last 6 months.*

I had 2 weeks cancelled in the last 6 months.  With the help of a RCI Specialist I was able to get 2 exchanges that were as good as the ones cancelled.  However, the cancellations were more than 6 months away.

I would call and ask to talk to a RCI Specialist.  The VC and even the Supervisor seemed to have no Idea what the problem was all about.  The Specialist has the ability to give your trade week the Maximum trade value when looking for a replacement.  

Walt


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 26, 2006)

It sounds like Mayan Palace is to blame for this.
Atleast RCI is trying to make the best of a Bad situation for members who get cancelled.
The real problem is RCI has no hammer to punish resorts when they pull this kind of stuff. Its not like RCI is going to cancel there affiliation contract and lose all the income Mayan Palace brings in for them.


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2006)

Wheaties - call the Mayan Palace in Nuevo.  Tell them what has happened and what you posted.  Maybe you will get a sympathetic Concierge or Reservations person that can connect you with the proper person.  They are always upgrading people to the Grand and maybe you will luck out.  They may at least get you permission to use the pools at the Grand Mayan.  It would be worth a try.

Go to the www.MayanPalace.com website to locate the number to call.

Good luck.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sure if you offer to take the tour, they "magically" find a room avaliable at the Grand Mayan.


----------



## wheaties (Jan 26, 2006)

Supposedly an RCI supervisor is now working on this. 

I had requested from the initial VC who called me to tell me the bad news that we receive an additional room (studio, 1 BR) as my GM confirmation stated that "the resort reserves the right to assign a different unit of the same SIZE and occupancy as the unit confirmed above."   The 2BR Mayan Palace units are significantly smaller than the Grand Mayan.  I also asked for oceanview units and access to the Grand Mayan activities.  She called this afternoon to tell me she was "unsuccessful" -- not quite the right answer!  

I then spoke with her RCI supervisor, who is going to once again contact her Mexican office and see what can be done.  I told her if they offer to upgrade me to the GM for attendance at a timeshare presentation, I'm gonna go postal!  We'll see what happens.  I really don't want to have to call Mexico, but, believe me, I will by next Monday if I don't have an answer from RCI!  I just don't understand how these people can get away with this!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry about your crumby situation.  I was at the GM in NV last week and they seemed to be totally booked.  An owner was bitterly complaining at the front desk that she reserved 18 months ago and asked for ocean front.  When she arrived she didn't get it - even though owners are supposed to get a preference.  She was told they could do nothing to help her.


----------



## iiderman (Jan 26, 2006)

Does this kind of thing only happen with RCI or has someone had their GM week cancelled by SFX as well???

We have two weeks booked back to back at the GM in Nuevo for July that we got through SFX.. now I'm starting to get nervous!


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2006)

Wheaties - if you have to call the Mayan Palace, use a calling card from SAM'S or COSTCO.  The price is much cheaper than your regular phone service.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 26, 2006)

pgnewarkboy said:
			
		

> Sorry about your crumby situation.  I was at the GM in NV last week and they seemed to be totally booked.  An owner was bitterly complaining at the front desk that she reserved 18 months ago and asked for ocean front.  When she arrived she didn't get it - even though owners are supposed to get a preference.  She was told they could do nothing to help her.



No way that lady booked her week 18 months ago. MP only allows reservations 6 months in advance.

Just because RCI says it was the MP that screwed up doesn't make it so.


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 26, 2006)

What a bunch of CRAP.
There used to be threads about people being downgraded from the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta all the time to the Sea Garden across the street.  It sounds like the same old game.  Except for the newest player RCI who is renting the Grand Mayan Units on Extra Vacations for well over $ 1,000 per week, and they are on Snap Travel and who knows where else.  Where do you think your unit went?   More revenue for Cendant, or the Mayan organization.  You have two companies involved that don't care about much more than their own revenue  RCI and the Mayan.  Which one was responsible for this you could flip a coin.  This is the stuff that gives the timeshare industry a bad name.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 26, 2006)

Let me try to bank more weeks than I have available and see what happens?!!!

Amazing how that never happens.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2006)

Anymore I tend to avoid thread topics that could be provoking, but since this happened to us, and we did not even get a replacement resort or a refund, I feel compelled to comment.  Our problem was seven years ago but it is, obviously, still going on.

It seems these are getting posted more often.  

Perhaps the desire for better accomodations (at a stiffer price) through timesharing should be weighed against the fact that there are laws that govern compensation when traditional hotels, motels and resorts boot you, but not for timesharing.

Although it does not happen very frequently, it does happen and when it does no one is obligated to your other obligations, plane, etc.  When it does happen it does without warning and it is a shock and stressful, as the OP alluded to.  Normally when it happens the Guides are courteous, but sometimes they are rude, knowing they don't have to do anything for you.


----------



## krisj (Jan 28, 2006)

Has this happened to others recently?  We've got a Grand Mayan NV exchange coming up, and I'm certainly hoping this isn't the norm :-(

It wouldn't begin to excuse the situation, but would they be bringing in guests whose resorts were damaged by the hurricanes?

In any case, this is very wrong (classic bait-and-switch) and there should be some recourse.

Kris


----------



## Escondito (Jan 29, 2006)

*RCI cancellation of Grand Mayan NV trip*

I just returned from the Mayan Palace last night and the same thing happened to us.  We made reservations about a year ago at the Grand Mayan.  We were having a family reunion.  We had reserved six rooms total in the Grand Mayan.  Two weeks before we were to go, we got a call from RCI telling us that the Grand Mayan had cancelled our reservations. All 2-bedroom reservations were moved to the Mayan Palace.  This left 3 rooms at the Grand and 3 rooms at the Palace thus splitting up the family reunion. Mayan Palace guests could not use the facilities at the Grand Mayan.  The family members that were left at the Grand Mayan could use the MP facilites but MP guests could NOT cross into their pool or restaurant territory.  They even had people posted to make sure that didn't occur.  MP guests had to pay for the spa and gym usage ($80 for the week) where it was free to GM guests.  RCI members had to pay a daily fee for the safe.  RCI guests were definitely treated second-class at the MP.  Additionally, organization certainly was not their strong suit.  We arrived at about 2:00 and didn't get a room until after 6:00.  It wasn't all negative.  There was a lot of good staff and the pool was just fine.  We had looked forward to the wave pool and felt very cheated that we weren't able to enjoy that amenity.  Overall the Mayan Palace wasn't horrible but certainly wasn't near the level of the Grand.  I'm not sure if it was RCI's fault or the Mayan Resorts' fault but it left us with a very negative feeling about the Mayan Resorts and RCI's handling of the situation.


----------



## BethH (Jan 29, 2006)

*Is this happening only at NV?*

Is this something that is happening mostly at the Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace N.V.?   RCI exchanges only or other exchanges like SFX or owners?


----------



## Escondito (Jan 29, 2006)

BTW - we tried all the things suggested above.  None of them worked.  RCI said we had to deal with the Grand Mayan and the GM said we had to deal with RCI since we had booked with them.  We thought when we got there, they would let us at least use the GM facilities - NOT!!!!!  Like I stated, they were adamant about MP and GM division lines.


----------



## iiderman (Jan 30, 2006)

Escondito, how did you manage to get around the 1 in 4 rule to book six units through RCI???


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 30, 2006)

> I'm not sure if it was RCI's fault or the Mayan Resorts' fault but it left us with a very negative feeling about the Mayan Resorts and RCI's handling of the situation.



You sure have to wonder if this is RCI trying to pull a fast one.  We all saw the thread about the gal who had her RCI vaction canceled and was told it was the resorts which cancelled. So she called the resort and they said they didn't do it RCI had cancelled.  

Best of luck


----------



## Escondito (Jan 30, 2006)

iiderman - As a family, we travel a lot and everyone has their own timeshare.  One unit was rented from an owner and then 5 were booked through RCI.


----------



## krisj (Jan 31, 2006)

Any suggestions what we might try to do in advance?  We've booked a trip to Mexico this June SPECIFICALLY because the Grand Mayan looked like a nice place to stay.  We wouldn't have booked the trip to stay elsewhere in the area.

Do you think if we sent RCI a registered letter in advance, telling them we've heard of numerous "bait and switch" bookings at the Grand Mayan and making it clear that if that's the plan we would like to re-book to a different location, at no charge, they'd try to help us in advance?

Kris


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 31, 2006)

One more thought, RCI and the Mayan folks must feel that the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta  is far superior to the Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta as evidenced by the prices they are charging on Extra Vacations.  I looked at several months and the Grand Mayan is priced significantly higher  than the Mayan Palace.  So if anyone tries to tell you that this is a comparable exchange that is hogwash.


----------



## Harmina (Feb 1, 2006)

*The same thing happened to me today!!*

I didn't even get a call. I was checking my RCI account for an ongoing search that I have. I noticed my balance was higher than it should be and sure enough my  confirmed Grand Mayan NV exchange for Feb.18 check-in had disappeared. The Sea Gardens for Feb.11 is still there. I had purchased  a guest certificate for friends of ours to stay at the Sea Gardens the first week, the second week our friends were to be joined by my sister and her husband. RCI had put an ongoing search ( without notifying me) in for the 18th check-in. Grand Velas Vallarta all inclusive was sitting on hold, which I released. When I went to check again, there was a studio on hold at the Vallarta Palace with a check-in of Feb.17
I am so upset. I had called RCI on Monday after reading what had happened to Barb. RCI assured me that they weren't cancelling.
I just got off the phone with RCI and I have told them this is completely unacceptable. I told them I wanted the Grand Mayan  back.
She mentioned it was a quality control issue with the resort, that RCI had no control over. A supervisor is supposed to get back to me.


----------



## Escondito (Feb 1, 2006)

My feeling is that if the Mayan Resort is the culprit, then RCI needs to address the problem.  It seems to be happening to a lot of people and RCI needs to get a handle on it.  As a minimum, the amenities at the GM should be accessible to those who were canceled.  That would be common courtesy.  We spoke with several RCI supervisors and basically were told there was NOTHING they could do about it.  In fact after we told them that it was not acceptable, they told us they were getting us into a nice resort and that was all they could do.  The Mayan Palace is a nice resort but certainly not as nice as the Grand Mayan.  When I called Mexico, Mayan Resort staff told me that they would never do that.  Vicious circle with no accountability by either party..


----------



## Harmina (Feb 2, 2006)

I called RCI again this morning, they are supposed to trying to find alternate accommodations. The counsellor that I spoke with this morning told me that I had called RCI on Jan 5 and cancelled because my son couldn't get airline tickets. My son isn't even going!! If I supposedly called on Jan 5th, why would my confirmed exchange be sitting there until Feb1??
I will never, ever, accept an exchange to any of the MP resorts!!
None of this makes any sense to me.
I feel sick about all this!


----------



## Harmina (Feb 2, 2006)

*An update*

I called the reservation desk in Neuvo Vallarta, they have my reservation,
checking in at the Sea Garden on Feb.11 and the Grand Mayan on Feb.18
Why is RCI saying that the Mayan Palace people bulk banked the wrong code??


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 2, 2006)

That's just crappy!    I can't believe this happens to people.  At one time I had considered an exchange in GM RM in 07, but after reading what appears to be happening now and what has happened in the past I don't think I'll be exchanging into any GM or MP ever.  Who knows where you'll end up, or if you'll even have a place to stay at all.  What I want to know is *who*  is responsible for this, RCI or Mayan Resorts?  I hope it all works out for you guys.  That's really a shame, especially so close to your vacation.  It's not like you can get the airfare money back!


----------



## Harmina (Feb 2, 2006)

*Don't accept exchanges for the Grand Mayan resorts!!*

Just a warning. The past 2 days have been so stressful. I called the Grand Mayan in NV, our reservations are there. They were there this morning and were there tonight, even though according to RCI, it was cancelled yesterday.  RCI said the GM cancelled.
I called RCI and they said even though it is in the Mayan reservation system it won't be showing at the check-in desk. I called the check-in desk this evening, when I asked about our reservation, she put me through to the reservation desk. The fellow told me the reservation is showing. I told him that  RCI told me that the Mayan people had cancelled. He said no they did not. He then went on to say if RCI says it is cancelled, they ( RCI) will end up taking our confirmation out of the Mayan reservation system. It is one H... of a mess. I hope that no else ever has to go through this. Just don't accept anything to do with the Mayan Palaces. I hope RCI ends up with such a surplus that they won't be able to give them away. These weeks will be worthless!!  I am just so angry!!


----------



## BethH (Feb 2, 2006)

Reading through all these posts, it sounds more and more as if RCI is at fault here...   It certainly wouldn't be a surpise if it were an RCI computer problem, anyone who has tried to search/exchange online knows how well their systems work!


----------



## Escondito (Feb 3, 2006)

Harmina - I know EXACTLY what you are going through.  I called the Grand Mayan and was told the same thing,  Our reservations were showing BUT when I got there, no reservations.  Do you have a back-up resort?


----------



## Harmina (Feb 3, 2006)

*Yes*

Hi Escondito, RCI managed to find alternate accommodations at the Mayan Palace. This is exactly what I figured would happen. I will bet anything once our friends go to check in, they will probably be offered an upgrade to the Grand Mayan for attending a presentation. I mentioned this to the RCI guide, she said I am probably right. Where did you end up staying?


----------



## Harmina (Feb 3, 2006)

*Escondito*

I went back and noticed that you posted your dilema on Jan.29
As I mentioned before, I will not ever accept another exchange to any of the Mayan Palace resorts. I would hate to be an owner at a Mayan Palace resort, I am pretty sure that with all that is happening, their trading power is not going to be very good.


----------



## wilma (Feb 3, 2006)

Harmina said:
			
		

> RCI managed to find alternate accommodations at the Mayan Palace. This is exactly what I figured would happen.



Harmina--Did RCI refund your exchange fee or give you any compensation for not being able to give you the Grand Mayan?


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 3, 2006)

wilma said:
			
		

> Harmina--Did RCI refund your exchange fee or give you any compensation for not being able to give you the Grand Mayan?



Are you serious? Nothing is ever the fault or responsibility of RCI.


----------



## BethH (Feb 3, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Are you serious? Nothing is ever the fault or responsibility of RCI.



Precisely why RCI will never get another of our weeks deposited...

That said, does anyone know for sure yet where the cancellation actually occured - RCI or MP?


----------



## Harmina (Feb 3, 2006)

Wilma , RCI is working on refunding my exchange fee. It isn't showing in my account yet. I really don't know who to blame for this. When I spoke to the people in Mexico ( Mayan reservations ) they checked their reservation system and confirmed the exchange. They even put in my request for an upper floor unit. I then called RCI again, told them that the people in Mexico confirmed that we were registered at the GM, that guide put me on a long hold. I had a feeling that he was calling the resort. Then I called the resort later on, spoke to a different person, he also assured me that our reservation was there. I told him that RCI told me we were no longer confirmed at the GM. He then said if RCI is telling you that you are not confirmed, they are the one that is taking you out of the system. To be honest, I truly believe it is RCI's doing. It was a very stressful two day ordeal. I mentioned to the guide that I have 2 weeks confirmed for St. Maarten for next month and 2 weeks for the French Riviera in May, I asked her if there is now a possibilty that those exchanges might all of a sudden disappear.
She assured me that would not happen. All of this has left me very , very nervous. Especially with having air booked.


----------



## mplswjr (Feb 3, 2006)

*My suspicions*

We just returned from 25 days in Puerto Vallarta, and heard a lot of comment from timeshare people about the effects of the Cancun/Cozumel hurricane on Puerto Vallarta reservations.  I'm a bit suspicious that there is alot of money to be made by a shift in reservations from Cancun/Cozumel to Puerto Vallarta.  Anyone else have a similar suspicion?


----------



## Escondito (Feb 6, 2006)

We stayed at the Mayan Palace.  It certainly was a nice place; however, we had made reservations through RCI almost a year in advance at the GRAND MAYAN which is much newer and nicer.  Our biggest issue was that part of our group was at the Grand Mayan (those in a one-bedroom and the ones that had purchased through avenues other than RCI) and the rest of us (2-bedrooms) were at the Mayan Palace.  The resort WOULD NOT let the guests of the Mayan Palace use any of the amenities of the Grand Mayan. Thus all the folks staying at the Grand Mayan had to come over to the Mayan Palace for us to be together.  Also the issues of charges for the spa and safes seemed very unfair.  The resort tried to get us to attend a timeshare briefing but we declined.  I asked if we would attend would they move us.  Their answer was "no, but they would give us 15% off the bill and 200 pesos per couple.  We did not attend as we heard from other guests that the presentations was not 90 minutes but rather closer to 3-4 hours.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Feb 6, 2006)

*Don't get mad.  Get even.*

Don't get mad.  Get even.

Put up a page on the internet about this, immediately.  Don't give the link out yet, just put it up, and notify both R.C.I. and Grand Mayan that they can do this, but you will let the world know about it.  This MIGHT help.  If it doesn't, then you broadcast the link and let the world know.  Be sure you state only the facts... they can't sue you for libel if you only say the truth..

I don't want to rub it in, but you chose to go to Grand Mayan after you have already experienced the Royal Caribbean.  I almost feel like saying "I told you so..."

The lesson to be learned out of this, for everybody, is... don't ever BUY at any timeshare resort that is sold on the supposedly "flexible" POINTS system... and DON'T EXCHANGE into it, either... the Points system gives the developer carte blanche to oversell the resort as many times as they want to, and the loser is us.  

The other lesson is: There is nothing on Planet Earth that comes close to a Royal Resort.

- Ellis


----------



## Pat H (Feb 6, 2006)

Ellis2ca said:
			
		

> The lesson to be learned out of this, for everybody, is... don't ever BUY at any timeshare resort that is sold on the supposedly "flexible" POINTS system... and DON'T EXCHANGE into it, either... the Points system gives the developer carte blanche to oversell the resort as many times as they want to, and the loser is us.
> 
> The other lesson is: There is nothing on Planet Earth that comes close to a Royal Resort.
> 
> - Ellis



The MP/GM are not points based. They are floating weeks.


----------



## dsfritz (Feb 6, 2006)

*grand Mayan cancellation*

We were in a similar situation a couple of weeks ago.  We were confirmed for 2 weeks in the mayan Riviera and 2 days before we were about to leave I discovered only by looking at my  credit card charges online that RCI had refunded our Mayan Palace, Mayan Riviera, week.  When I called RCI they first said we had violated our 4-1 rule.  We had not.  Then they said the M.P. had made a mistake on their inventory- maybe because of the hurricane.
Anyway, they were able to accomodate us in the Mayan Palace.  We had no choice but to accept that arrangement.  Once at the Mayan, however, we were able to arrange to stay in our same Grand Mayan Unit for both weeks.  My advice to anyone in this situation is this:  Once there and facing the reservation people eyebal to eyeball, you can often accomplish that which you can not do w/ Rci or via phone calls to M.P.  Good luck.  It worked for us.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Feb 7, 2006)

*Correction*



			
				Pat H said:
			
		

> The MP/GM are not points based. They are floating weeks.



Correction: The lesson to be learned out of this, for everybody, is... don't ever BUY at any timeshare resort that is sold on the supposedly "flexible" floating weeks or points systems... and DON'T EXCHANGE into it, either... the Floating weeks or points systems give the developer carte blanche to oversell the resort as many times as they want to, and the loser is us.

The other lesson is: There is nothing on Planet Earth that comes close to a Royal Resort.

- Ellis


----------



## rja (Feb 7, 2006)

Ellis2ca said:
			
		

> Correction: The lesson to be learned out of this, for everybody, is... don't ever BUY at any timeshare resort that is sold on the supposedly "flexible" floating weeks or points systems... and DON'T EXCHANGE into it, either... the Floating weeks or points systems give the developer carte blanche to oversell the resort as many times as they want to, and the loser is us.
> 
> The other lesson is: There is nothing on Planet Earth that comes close to a Royal Resort.
> 
> - Ellis



I'm not sure I agree with the "don't buy floating weeks". I haven't heard any stories of owners getting booted from GM to MP and their reservation system is pretty darn easy to use. If they allow you to trade in, they should take care of you, of course, but perhaps they need to be a bit more selective in the trades they are allowing.


----------



## linda5g (Feb 7, 2006)

*Just returned from Nuevo Mayan Palace and here's what we heard*

Hi,
First, I'm so sorry that happened to you!! I had RCI cancel one of my traded weeks three years ago with just a 10 day notice and I was totally freaked out. I feel your pain. My cancellation was due to the hurricane in Puerto Vallarta. The Sheraton Bugambilias was declared uninhabitable but RCI simply cancelled us without trying to get us moved somewhere else. After I got insistent about having non-refundable air tickets they did find us a space but it was in a pretty run-down resort. We made the best of it and had a great trip anyway.

I just got back (1/20/06-2/3/06) from Mayan Palace-Nuevo (I'm an owner) and heard from several employees that Mayan Palace-Nuevo, Mayan Palace-PV, Sea Garden-Nuevo and Grand Mayan-Nuevo were completely booked due to the Cancun hurricane(s). According to the taxi drivers and restaurant people we talked to, all of PV is overcrowded with tourists because the hurricanes eliminated so many rooms near Cancun. It was definitely more crowded than usual on the malecon in the evenings.

I'm guessing, and this is only a guess, Mayan Resorts tried to accomodate their Grand Mayan owners who wanted to switch coasts first and the RCI trades got the space that was left. I talked with a family on the plane home who experienced the same switcheroo from Grand Mayan to Mayan Palace. They weren't told until they arrived. And they didn't get Grand Mayan pool privileges.

None of this is to excuse or defend what's happening to you. Like I said, I feel your pain. Just wanted to pass along some firsthand info.

As for another poster saying the pool security guards were posted to keep them out, there are always security guards at both Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace pool areas to limit pool use to their respective guests. This isn't something new because of the overbooking situation.

You will be able to use all the restaurants at Grand Mayan and charge to your room at Mayan Palace.

I would try to get a letter or email fom RCI stating you were originally booked at GM, then if RCI can't get you GM pool privileges before you go maybe showing the letter to the Grand Mayan manager will get you pool priveleges. It's worth a try.

And, frankly, I'd just have your Grand Mayan group get extra beige pool towels and go over and use the lazy river until you got kicked out. The Mayan Palace towels are green and will be a dead giveaway at the GM pool as will your red RCI-trade bracelet from Mayan Palace so be discreet. And, alternatively, the GM people can come over to MP and use the pool (and the green towels) anytime.

And speaking of the Grand Mayan pool, the wave pool is a disappointment. Small waves and an unattractive concrete "beach" and it only runs for a few hours each afternoon. The lazy river however is fun, especially between 1pm-3pm when they create waves in the river. It felt like only one area of the Grand Mayan pool was heated and the rest of the pool felt just like the Mayan Palace pool temperature (cool to cold). We found that if one part of either pool was cold sometimes a different area was warmer. The Grand Mayan pool area is broken up into small sitting areas by the vegetation so you feel kind of closed in (although it is very pretty) and it was hard to find lounge chairs after 11AM while the Mayan Palace pool is expansive and there were always lounge chairs available. The beach at both places always had lounge chairs available.

There's a train and a water taxi that go between GM and MP fairly frequently and the walk between the main buildings of MP and GM is about 3 minutes.

I hope you have a great vacation at Mayan Palace despite the last minute switch. Both resorts are lovely. If you're getting there on a Friday or Saturday and don't get a room location you like, remember there are rooms checking out on Sunday too. If one of them is in a location/building you prefer, you might be able to have the front desk flag it for you and then move. That's what we did.

If I can give you any info about the resort or things to do or transportation, just let me know.
Linda


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Escondito said:
			
		

> I just returned from the Mayan Palace last night and the same thing happened to us.  We made reservations about a year ago at the Grand Mayan.  We were having a family reunion.  We had reserved six rooms total in the Grand Mayan.  Two weeks before we were to go, we got a call from RCI telling us that the Grand Mayan had cancelled our reservations. All 2-bedroom reservations were moved to the Mayan Palace.



This situation seems a bit different. The Grand Mayan confirmation specifically prohibits multiple units so it's surprising that you didn't get changed to 5 units at the MP and one at the GM, unless these were confirmed on different RCI accounts.

We are headed to the Grand Mayan this November and I hope that this is sorted out by then. It would be disappointing and unfair to be downgraded. It seems like many people are upgraded from the MP to the Grand if they take the tour, so it's a bit strange.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Feb 9, 2006)

*In goes Grand Mayan, out comes Mayan Palace*



			
				rja said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree with the "don't buy floating weeks". I haven't heard any stories of owners getting booted from GM to MP and their reservation system is pretty darn easy to use. If they allow you to trade in, they should take care of you, of course, but perhaps they need to be a bit more selective in the trades they are allowing.



Think about it for a moment: In goes Grand Mayan, out comes Mayan Palace.  Something is being stolen... somebody stole something, and somebody was robbed.  Something very unfair is happening when they downgrade a guest from the Grand Mayan to the Mayan Palace.... The Grand Mayan stays with a  more valuable week that they can rent, and gives in exchange a less valuable week.   Somebody stole something... and somebody was robbed.

A Grand Mayan OWNER deposited his week into R.C.I. and somebody traded his timeshare somewhere else for it.  The owner of Grand Mayan theoretically gets a top notch trade somewhere for having deposited a Grand Mayan week, and the person who traded in also theoretically deposited something that is of equivalent value.  If the owner had gone himself, or if somebody else is going in his place, it should be the same to the Grand Mayan.

EVEN IF the Mayan Palace is "lovely" it is less valuable than the Grand.  The Grand Mayan owner deposited his week at the Grand, not a less valuable week at the Mayan Palace...  

And it is unbelievable that they don't allow the guests of their Mayan Palace resort to visit the Grand Mayan which is also their resort.  It is very nasty, bad hospitality, and very bad manners to tell your own guests that they are not welcome in the Grand Mayan... (It is also very bad marketing because these are excellent prospects to buy a membership at the Grand Mayan, but that's besides the point.) 

- Ellis


----------



## Harmina (Feb 9, 2006)

Ellis2ca -  You are absolutely right. They lure you in by offering the Grand Mayan, then when it is too late to try for something else, you have no choice but to accept the Mayan Palace. I am sure that my guests will be offered a tour of the GM. That only adds insult to the injury.
I had used my best trader for the Grand Mayan. I am still very bitter.
As I said before, I will never accept a trade to any one of their properties.
I can't wait to hear from Barb when she returns this weekend.
I also find it interesting that there has not been a reply from Madge on the "ask RCI board"!


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2006)

You don't know that a GM owner deposited the weeks that are being cancelled. They may be developers' weeks. That doesn't make it any better for those being cancelled though. I wonder if we will ever find out who is at fault here - MP or RCI?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 9, 2006)

Ellis2ca said:
			
		

> Think about it for a moment: In goes Grand Mayan, out comes Mayan Palace.  Something is being stolen... somebody stole something, and somebody was robbed.  Something very unfair is happening when they downgrade a guest from the Grand Mayan to the Mayan Palace.... The Grand Mayan stays with a  more valuable week that they can rent, and gives in exchange a less valuable week.   Somebody stole something... and somebody was robbed.
> 
> A Grand Mayan OWNER deposited his week into R.C.I. and somebody traded his timeshare somewhere else for it.  The owner of Grand Mayan theoretically gets a top notch trade somewhere for having deposited a Grand Mayan week, and the person who traded in also theoretically deposited something that is of equivalent value.  If the owner had gone himself, or if somebody else is going in his place, it should be the same to the Grand Mayan.
> 
> ...


There's actually a pretty quick response on this in the RCI system, provided exchangers do their job and mark down the exchange experience on the comment cards.

Bad comment cards trash the resort's VEP rating, which in turn levels the trade power for the resort.

A resort can be the fanciest, most luxurious place in the world, but if it gets bad ratings from exchangers, it won't have decent trade power.


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 9, 2006)

Harmina said:
			
		

> Ellis2ca -  You are absolutely right. They lure you in by offering the Grand Mayan, then when it is too late to try for something else, you have no choice but to accept the Mayan Palace. I am sure that my guests will be offered a tour of the GM. That only adds insult to the injury.



Can you say Bait and Switch?


----------



## tonyg (Feb 9, 2006)

More disappointments here: http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=5420
This is a sad situation and I agree with Steve that anyone downgraded should take it out on the resort in the evaluation. I can't see how it could be RCI's fault as even if it was developer units the MP had to deposit them. I wouldn't trust them to do anything ethical or correct.


----------



## Noni (Feb 9, 2006)

Is this the same resort that "sally" is trying to sell to everyone?


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 9, 2006)

One and the same!  Great value huh?


----------



## sally (Feb 9, 2006)

*this is unfortunate ..but..*

We traded with a point system for many years.Sometimes you were lucky, sometimes you were not! We ended
 all that when we purchased a grand mayan unit directly from the  developer. You see..when you find a resort chain that is top shelf, you dont buy the clearence deal,and that is where all of the rci traders fit in. This has happened to us before at many resorts,and it does get one p.o.ed.Availability must be preserved for the top owners.It is really quite simple to understand this,it is like looking into the rci book when planning a vacation, you look at all these great resorts, but can not get your dates ,or any dates for that matter.To many people in the system.And really...sending bitch cards to reduce thier ratings? right! like that will ever happen.I dont see what you all are complaining about the regular mayan units(at least in riviera maya) are nicer then most we have  seen in the entire rci book,and we have stayed at a ton of resorts.


stop blaming the mayan palace, rci is the culprit here, they are the people claiming you will stay in the GRAND units any how!

If you want the creme ,you must pay the piper. It is a flawed system (rci)getting worse all the time.My advice? be like the many garage sale heroes, that have scored ebay deals, if you really want to avoid the pitfalls of the rci system.

sally


----------



## sally (Feb 9, 2006)

*you people!*

I am not trying to sell anybody! you guys just do not get it.Please go ahead and complain to your hearts content.This will take care of that (need to slay someone) thing that so many here have going.BE REALISTIC!...is there any thing in life that does not have its problems?..Timesharing is a system,learn how it works.That is what we did and why we just bought the AAA package.Now we do not have to worry about getting shafted.


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 9, 2006)

Sally, not to be argumentative, but who is at fault in this case has not been determined yet.  It may very well be RCI, but I have a strong inkling that there is just as good a chance that it is the fault of the Mayan resorts.

I'm glad you feel assured that by paying the big bucks and not being a bargain shopper that you won't get shafted by MP.....that is until you try and exchange those weeks through RCI somewhere else.  You really ought to check out some of the other threads about MP written by other owners.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 9, 2006)

Bottom line is that there is a *breach of contract* when the Grand Mayan is cancelled, and a Mayan Palace is substituted. The Business LAW course that I had in college makes me believe that those that were  wronged may have some legal recourse.  I dont like law suits and I think they are over used but this seems to have been an a problem that has spilled over from the old Sea Garden days.  Who is responsible I dont know it is one of two or a combination of RCI and the Mayan Resorts. *(Maybe someone needs to learn to operate in an ethical matter) * I have a banked week that I have been considering trading for a Grand Mayan Week but the Mayan Palace would not be an acceptable trade for the week.  I have checked and my week would pull a Grand Mayan for the time I want to go.  But I feel the Mayan Palace would be a step down and I dont want to accept  that. My week as consideration would be worth more than the Mayan in Nuevo.  As I have previously stated RCI rents the Grand Mayan for Considerably more than  the Mayan Palace in Nuevo so they also recognize the difference.   I guess I will wait and see how Madge responds to the thread in ask RCI to make my decision whether or not to book the Grand Mayan.  

There was a poster that referred to a Sheraton Buganvillas that was cancelled by RCI after the Hurricane.  The hotel was hit by a 50 foot wave that was an act of GOD and that does not compare to what has happened at the Mayan. We were in Puerto Vallarta 3 weeks after Kenna and that town took a beating.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 9, 2006)

Frankly, I have a hard time believing that RCI is doing the switcheroo here.

As Tony mentions the weeks are deposited by the resort.  All resorts that bulk bank do it electronically.  If the wrong resort code was input into the RCI system, that means that the resort input the information incorrectly.

We're not privy to the details of what is going on, so can't know for sure what's really going on.  By far the *most likely* explanation is that the Mayan deposited a bunch of Grand Mayan weeks that they are either unable to honor or are unwilling to honor.  So they are pulling the units back from RCI and substituting Mayan Palace weeks instead.

This type of thing often happens on a smaller scale - sometimes it's a result of human error at the resort when a deposit is made the isn't truly available.  

Is it likely to have been human error in this case?  Again, we can't know.  But considering the well-known questionable ethics of the overall Mayan operation, it's easy to believe that it's not human error.  It's like the kid in school who's a known cheater on tests.  If the student turns in an answer sheet that's identical to kid siitting in the next desk, it doesn't provie which student copied.  But the odds favor it having been by the kid who has shown a pattern of that type of behavior.

*******

On another tangent, I'm glad that Sally believes that Mayan Palace will treat her with more regard than other owners because she paid full price.  I hope that's the case.  But if I were her, I wouldn't rest easily in that knowledge.  In my years of living, I have found that people who have low ethics don't make those types of distinctions.  

To paraphrase Reinhold Niebuhr:  When they screwed the exchangers, I didn't complain because I wasn't an exchanger.  When they screwed the owners who bought resale, I didn't complain because I didn't buy resale.  When they screwed me, there was no one left to complain.


----------



## dsfritz (Feb 9, 2006)

*grand Mayan cancellation*

The same thing just happened to us 2 weeks ago.  We found out 2 days before our departure that our GM Riviera Maya 2nd week had been cancelled for the same reason that has been mentioned.  A supervisor was able to book us into the Mayan Palace.  Once we were there we requested staying in the GM.  They let us stay in the same room.  I still don't know if it was GM 's fault or RCI.  Good luck to you.


----------



## suskey (Feb 10, 2006)

After reading all of this, I cancelled my exchange to the Grand Mayan for a 2br Dec '06. Instead I went over to my II account and we are going to the Marriott Canyon Villas in Phoenix. I am so tired of RCI's questionable practices, that as soon as I can I intend to only use RCI for my DIK week and use II for the other 8 weeks I own. 

If this is indeed the fault of the Mayan Palace, RCI has a responsibility to its members to put a stop to this.  Obviously they are sorely lacking when it comes to taking care of their members whether it be instances like this or their rental scam. 

Susan


----------



## sally (Feb 10, 2006)

*legality?*

A)Yes,people were shafted.B)can somebody be sued? sure!wouldit be worth it? hardly.C)how does MEXICAN INTERNATIONAL law play into this, if indeed it is the mayans doing? I am sure there is some fine print in the mayan charter , that protects them from this sort of matter, such as 'the resort or company reserves all rights to change or alter any room accomodations or dates of reservations.'As rci has these same fine prints.D)Do you want to have mayan grand units guarenteed? Buy from the deveoper this type of unit,this will NEVER happen to you,barring the mayan corp. going out of business. Possible,yes,probable, no.Please someone state one person that purchased from the developer that this has happened to? anyone? I did not think so. E) you get what you pay for F) In light of all this, NO I GUESS WE DID NOT PAY TO MUCH FOR OUR GRAND MAYAN UNIT!!!G)and finally we have been shafted by rci in this manner a few times before and that is why we said the heck with it,rci is just too bloated, lets just lock into the best resort chain in latin america! life is just to short for this aggravation,Yes?


sally


----------



## Harmina (Feb 10, 2006)

Back in Dec. & early Jan. I noticed The Grand Mayan & Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta available on Extra Vacations for the same week that I had booked. That is why I am so upset that they did the switch from Grand Mayan to Mayan Palace. I don't believe for one minute that the wrong resort code was used when the Mayan deposited to RCI. Why is it an ongoing thing with the exchangers only being notified so close to check-in?


----------



## ValDar (Feb 10, 2006)

*Grand Mayan and SFX*

Has anybody responded as to their recent experiences with SFX, or have I missed it.  We have exchanged into the Grand Mayan in NV and the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya within the last year through SFX with no trouble at all.  I would love to know how many SFX exchangers are having trouble or being sent to the Mayan Palace.


----------



## Monica (Feb 10, 2006)

*What did you use to trade with?*



			
				wheaties said:
			
		

> Just got a call from the RCI rep who told me the Grand Mayan just canceled our scheduled vacation for February 4th and are now putting us in the Mayan Palace next door -- of course a smaller 2 BD unit and now no access to the Grand Mayan amenities.  How can they do this??? I am FLAMING!  We've had this planned for 18 months and are taking two couples who I have touted timesharing to this entire time.  Any recourse?  Of course we all have Non-Ref airfare, so we're going.  I am LIVID!!!



Since it was 18 months out, what did you use to trade with?


----------



## Harmina (Feb 10, 2006)

Monica, wheaties is down there now. They return this weekend. I am looking forward to hear how this all turned out for her.


----------



## krisj (Feb 11, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> There's actually a pretty quick response on this in the RCI system, provided exchangers do their job and mark down the exchange experience on the comment cards.
> 
> Bad comment cards trash the resort's VEP rating, which in turn levels the trade power for the resort.
> 
> A resort can be the fanciest, most luxurious place in the world, but if it gets bad ratings from exchangers, it won't have decent trade power.



Unfortunately, writing a bad review (although called for in this case of Bait and Switch) doesn't get the exchanger one iota of added customer satisfaction.  In the end, it punishes yet another victim (the Grand Mayan owner) who gets inferior trades when they did nothing wrong.

It's a very bad deal all the way around.  Shame on RCI and the Mayan resorts!!!

Kris


----------



## tonyg (Feb 11, 2006)

The Palace group has been reported to shift exchangers from the resort booked to another from time to time. Why RCI doesn't stop them or the MP from doing it  or throw them out of the RCI system is beyond me. This should not be tolerated by the exchange company.


----------



## krisj (Feb 12, 2006)

I wonder if it would be worth gathering names of all RCI members we can who have been subjected to this Bait and Switch and collectively sending a letter to RCI?  Would it make any difference if they knew that we know that it's NOT one or two isolated cases but a pattern of abuse?

Kris


----------



## Rene42net (Feb 12, 2006)

I am a Mayan owner..."Special Week"... 1 of our weeks. 

 We had booked 2005 year @ Cancun for week # 52.    Our rental agency called us after the hurricane and told us that people were pulling out of their rentals there.    They advised us to call RCI and spacebank this years (2005).

Hubby called :  Mayan gave us 2 options.    1.  We could use the 2005 weeks in 2006. But without using them in the 4 week - "Special Weeks" time frame (2 weeks in Apr. or the 2 weeks at Christmas time - 2006).

 2.  Mayan would spacebank them with RCI.

We went with the spacebanking since we already have all our trips planned for 2006.

I feel the problem lies with all the owners that were given 2005 weeks and can now use them in 2006 @ Mayan resorts  through Mayan's own reservations.  

And yes  our once very good trader , Mayan ,  has decreased considerably in the past 2 months.    

Love the Resort but seriously considering getting out.


----------



## papaaucas (Feb 14, 2006)

i own at the grand mayan (recently bought in december).  i have received all my paperwork and my trading company is registry collection (some kind of "RCI elite").  could it be that all these weeks are getting bumped and dumped from the system because they are getting moved into the registry collection system?  I have no way of knowing as I still haven´t received my password.  I have no idea as to how registry collection works but it seems to be the same as RCI but it includes high-end hotels such as some four seasons.  when i bought my timeshare they told me grand mayan would eventually get pulled out of rci.  this whole situation makes sense to me since i have never seen a four seasons week on rci.  i guess that makes me a little happier about owning at grand mayan instead of having to exchange into it (we wont get into how much i had to pay............).  regardless this is a really lame way to move grand mayan into their registry collection system if that is what is happening


----------



## sally (Feb 15, 2006)

*papa..*

this is good news, as we are so tired of the rci saga. you are correct,the 4 seasons are cremede la creme! congrats on your purchase! happy vacations!

sally


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is Madge's response to this problem such as it is. Here   It's kind of a non-answer, but definately points at MR as the culprit.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

I maybe adding more fuel to this thread. I am on my way to the GM in Acapulco in the morning. If my room is not there, you won't have to worry about future exchanges there. Simply because I will make sure that it won't be the same when I leave.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 19, 2006)

*Yet another cancellation!*

I've been diligently watching my exchange into the GM in Nuevo Vallarta, hoping against hope.  Well, today I, too, had my exchange cancelled.  How many Tuggers does that make now?  I got a call from a vacation guide trying to get me to deposit weeks.  When I said no thanks, he asked about my ongoing searches, and do I only want Nuevo Vallarta for March 11th, or would I like to expand that search?    When I said I had a confirmed exchanged into the GM for that week and therefore shouldn't be searching at all, first he said there didn't appear that there was ever any exchange confirmed, and then he put me on hold only to come back and tell me there appears to have been a problem with that week and the resort cancelled the exchange.  So I said I'd need to speak to a supervisor, and got put through to a pleasant but ultimately ineffective Kim Rinehart (male), who espoused the party line that "some things are out of RCI's control".  Funny thing, though, he has a week at the MP for the exact dates that we were confirmed into the GM.  Just a coincidence?  I THINK NOT.  Ooooh, am I mad.  

So, he put the MP week on hold for me "just in case", noted our conversation in my record, and sent off a request to the specialists in Indy who are supposed to be calling me "soon", hopefully tomorrow, to address the situation.  

Like others, we have tickets in hand (fairly expensive from the east coast) and family joining us, so what are our options, really?    This is such a huge violation of our trust.  Wait till I break the news to my husband.  I haven't told him this was a possibility because, as I said, I hoped we would be spared.  He is going to be..._very unhappy_.   

It's such a love-hate thing with RCI.  Two days ago they confirmed an exchange for us in Rome for June.  Now this.  Grrrr. 

Thanks for letting me vent.  I'd love to hear advice based on other Tuggers' recent resolutions to their cancelled exchanges.   

-Corinne


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 19, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me vent.  I'd love to hear advice based on other Tuggers' recent resolutions to their cancelled exchanges.
> 
> -Corinne


Sorry to hear, Corinne.

Ah, well ......  We'll always have Kona.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 19, 2006)

*The Registry Collection again...*

For what it's worth...

http://www.theregistrycollection.com/registry_portfolio/coastal/grand_mayan_nuevo_vallarta/

Any new solutions to these changes?  They are trying to sell THE LANDSCAPES _ LAKE OF BAYS in Toronto as it's just 2 hrs north of here and push the membership in The Registry Collection as some big deal.

Brian


----------



## gcole (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't give up! I know it is discouraging but the loudest member wins. I am not usually a fighterbut when it comes to time shares, I have learned to be. Keep making contact, find out who the board members are at MP. I just got back from Cancun royal Islander. I knew in advance that they were going to try to move us from beachfront. I called II and RI and told them to make a note on my account. When we got there, I refused the switch. Since they already gave by unit (4th floor) away, I settled to 8th floor Ocean front. This was the best location we have ever had. If you want it, you have to insist and insist again. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 22, 2006)

*Who's Problem is It?*

IMO, RCI took your money for the exchange, so RCI is accountable for this.  

If MP is not honoring the deposits from MP, then RCI needs to use the firm hand and deal with this, as you are their customer.  As an exchanger, you should not have to go to MP to sort this out.  

I know, I know...even as an owner, I've been bounced back and forth between both companies re. RCI deposit questions.  No one seems to 'own' the problem or decision.

Hurricane overflow bouncing out exchangers?  Well, that doesn't happen with every resort, and I can personally attest to that.  We had an exchange into a very nice resort that bulk-banked after a hurricane hit, and I've read on Yahoo message boards where the owners couldn't get in, but the resort honored our exchange via RCI.  No comment re. whether this is right or wrong, just an example of where a resort exchanged via RCI honored exchangers, even though I'd read owners couldn't get in.  

Another thought:  Your exchange time is prime time, and ya know there are lotsa rental $$ ops with that...one eyebrow raised to the never-ending skepticism re. RCI rentals.

Fill out comment cards to downgrade trade value:  You've got to be kidding...downgrade from what?  And as more owners get disgusted, you will see fewer MP deposits (unless they are developer weeks), so maybe trade power will be higher, or we just won't care unless/IF this gets fixed.

Good luck, and keep the pressure on RCI...they really 'should' be accountable, and we can all dream...


----------

